# [réseau] Conflit eth et wifi ? (résolu)

## Fenril

Salut,

J'étais tranquille un moment avec mes Gentoo, voilà que les beaux jours me ramènent aussi des soucis  :Laughing: 

Sur un de mes pc, j'ai tenté d'installer une clé USB wifi (type rt2500usb), drivers inclus dans le kernel, activation des options fait, la clé est détectée, iwconfig la reconnaît en wlan0, aucun problème de ce côté là. Sauf que depuis que j'ai installé la clé, ma connexion ethernet eth0 ne fonctionne plus, ou plutôt mal. En effet, le pc est connecté à mon routeur adsl Netgear, mais je ne peux plus accéder à internet. Le script de démarrage (net.eth0) démarre bien, l'IP est bien attribué par le routeur qui détecte correctement le PC. Je peux accéder à l'interface de mon routeur en tapant son adresse IP. Donc seule la connexion Internet n'est pas accessible. Comment régler le problème ?

J'utilise pour mon interface eth0 dhcpcd. Je n'ai pas de proxy, je n'utilise pas iptables.

Lorsque je retire la clé wifi et prend soin de retirer les modules (rmmod), cela ne règle pas le problème.

Voici mon /etc/init.d/net :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

Last edited by Fenril on Tue Apr 20, 2010 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## Fenril

Voilà mon 70-persistent-net.rules :

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0066 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0e:a6:6d:44:11", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# USB device 0x0b05:0x1706 (usb)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:2f:6b:e5:60", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

vérifie tes dns  ds /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ton fichier /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## Fenril

C'est bien simple : mon resolv.conf est vide.

----------

## jcTux

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> C'est bien simple : mon resolv.conf est vide.

 

Effectivement pas de dns, pas d'internet.

Essaye un serveur dns tiers, Google par ex :

```
# nano -w /etc/resolv.conf.head
```

Ajoute ces deux lignes :

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4
```

Dis-nous s'il y a une différence.

----------

## Fenril

Effectivement, c'était là le souci. J'ai ajouté l'adresse de mon routeur. Résolu.

----------

## Leander256

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Voici mon /etc/init.d/net :
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Au passage, c'est parce que tu as mis l'option "nodns" que le fichier /etc/resolv.conf n'est pas rempli par dhcpcd lorsqu'il se connecte à ton routeur.

----------

## Poussin

et en enlevant nodns des options dhcp?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> et en enlevant nodns des options dhcp?

 

Ben ton fichier resolv.conf sera renseigné par dhcpcd (à condition que le serveur dhcp lui fournisse les infos)

----------

## Fenril

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *Fenril wrote:*   Voici mon /etc/init.d/net :
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Effectivement, sur un autre pc je n'ai pas mis nodns et il n'y a eu aucun problème. Je vais enlever cette option (je ne sais même pas pourquoi je l'ai mis).

----------

## Fenril

Bon, je remonte, car j'ai besoin encore d'un petit coup de main qui a un peu en rapport avec tout ça.

Si j'installe le wifi sur le pc, c'est pour ne pas à être obligé de se connecter par ethernet, donc je débranche le cable. J'ai une clé wifi usb Asus WL-167g basé sur une puce Ralink, j'ai un peu galéré pour la faire fonctionner correctement, mais j'ai compris comment le faire. Voici les étapes :

```

wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -B <----- pour me connecter en Wpa-psk

iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M <----- Bug du driver qui ne se met pas automatiquement en 54 Mbps

dhcpcd wlan0 <----- Attribution de l'IP par le routeur

```

Alors ma question est la suivante : dois-je renseigner /etc/conf.d/net et comment ? Voici pour l'instant comment je l'ai renseigné :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant iwconfig" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

iwconfig_wlan0="rate 54M mode Managed"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Dois-je passer par ce fichier ou créer moi-même un script ?

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, ça te prend juste ça pour le wifi :

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant " )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) 

```

Ensuite, as-tu un fichier /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

## Poussin

En fonction de l'utilisation de la machine, si c'est une station de travail ou un portable et que le config réseau risque de changer beaucoup, regarde du côté de wicd, c'est très facile (et graphique).

----------

## Fenril

J'ai bien sûr renseigné mon wpa_supplicant.conf puisque mon réseau est protégé en wpa-psk. Ca marche bien, il y a aucun problème, je veux juste que ça soit fait proprement, que ma connexion est reconnue au démarrage. Il s'agit d'un pc fixe qui sera dans le salon, et donc pas de connexion Ethernet, juste wifi. J'ai essayé ce que tu conseille d2_racing, tout en créant un lien net.wlan0 vers net.lo, Gentoo reste bloqué aux scripts rc ! Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi. C'est pourquoi je me pose la question si je ne dois pas faire un script à part. Mais il me le faut dès le démarrage pour bénéficier des partages réseau immédiatement.

----------

